# Databases > Oracle Dbms_output.put_line

## krishnaindia2007

Why DBMS_OUTPUT.PUT_LINE do not work in toad?
Is there any equivalent function in the toad?

----------


## debasisdas

Who told you that it does not work in TOAD.

----------


## krishnaindia2007

If I use it in toad it is showing message identifier 'DBMS.OUTPUT_PUT' must be declared

----------


## susarlasireesha

begin
dbms_output.enable(10000);
dbms_output.put_line('Hai');
end;
In toad u must 'on' turn ouput option (it must be in dbms Output ).
with in dbmsoutput option u can find Hai  ....

----------

